# Office Laptop ca 350€



## kasiii (2. Januar 2019)

*Office Laptop ca 350€*

Hallo,
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Laptop für Büro-Anwendungen, Texte schreiben, E-Mails lesen, Surfen. Nix anspruchsvolles. 

Dass man bei dem Budget nicht allzu viel erwarten darf, ist klar, ein Mindestmaß an Verarbeitungsqualität würde ich allerdings schon erwarten. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir in der Preisregion etwas empfehlen. Ob klassisches Laptop oder Tablet mit Anstecktastatur ist erstmal egal. Allerdings solle es nicht kleiner als 12" sein.


----------



## fotoman (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop ca 350€*

Wenn es unbedingt neu sein muss, dann wäre für mich allenfalls sowas denkbar
Lenovo V130-15IKB, Pentium Gold 4415U, 4GB RAM ab €' '259 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Dazu noch eine Win 10 Lizenz und man mag sich zwar regelmäßig über die kleine Aussattung ärgern, freut sich aber über den geringen Preis und das Neugerät. Vermutlich gibt es auch dazu auf Notebookcheck einen Test.

Sonst würde ich ganz klassisch einen gebrauchten Lenovo Thinkpad nehmen, zur Not selber eine SSD einbauen und hätte ein Gerät, das zwar älter ist, dabei (zumindest bei T oder X) eine bekannt gute Qualität hat.

Die Größe musst Du Dir selber aussuchen, auf 12,5" wollte ich nicht ständig arbeiten, mit ext. Monitor wäre aber ein x230 (oder neuer) oder ein T4x0s (oder auch ohne s, wenn das Gewicht egal ist) nicht schlecht. Die Dinger gibt es bekannter maßen auch als Leasingrückläufer von eingesessenen Händler bei dem man erwarten kann, dass er (der Händler) die Gewährleistungsphase überlebt.

Natürlich kann  man sich auch was mit einem Pentium Silver N4000 oder  Celeron N5000 kaufen und wartet dann halt, je nach Software, einfach  noch länger. Mir wäre dann aber ein x230/x240 für um die 220 € inkl. SSD viel  lieber (da es ja mind. 12,5" sein sollten).


----------



## DIY-Junkie (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop ca 350€*

Würde auch ein gebrauchtes Business gerät empfehlen: Dell Latitude, Fujitsu Lifebook, Lenovo Thinkpad, HP Probook oder Elitebook.
Ein Gerät aus der Ivy-Bridge Generation sollte reichen. Windows 10 brauchst du bei diesem Nutzungsprofil nicht, lieber ein kostenloses Linux (Mint wäre zu empfehlen). Das bringt bereits alles mit, was du brauchst.


----------



## kasiii (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop ca 350€*

Gebraucht ist nicht. Das Gerät ist für einen 70 Jährigen gedacht, der alle paar Tage mal dran sitzt und bisschen surft und vorher nie mit Computern in Berührung kam.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop ca 350€*

Die Logik erschließt sich mir jetzt aber nicht 
Gerade wenn er nie mit Computern zu tun hatte ist das ein Grund mehr, auf die Kosten für Windows zu verzichten. Ob er Linux neu kennenlernt oder Windows ist dann nämlich egal.


----------



## fotoman (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop ca 350€*

Und so jemandem willst Du dann mit einen 12" Laptop das ganze Schmackhaft machen? Ich kenne jedenfalls niemanden in dem Alter, der noch Adleraugen hat. Da finde ich schon FullHD und 15,6" grenzwertig. Je nach Sehstärke (mit Lesebrille, falls er eine benötigt) würde ich durchaus nach einem Geräte mit 15,6" und 1366x768 suchen, 1600x900 gibt es nahezu nur noch gebraucht.

Ob Du mt sowas wie dem V130 ein "Mindestmaß an Verarbeitungsqualität" erhälst und auch eine Tastatur hast, die dem Anwender zusagt, musst Du wohl selber überprüfen. Ich selber tippe immer noch um welten lieber mit der Tastatur meines 7 Jahre alten Thinkpad x220 wie auf den Tastaturen der HP Elitebooks der vergangenen 6 Jahre (das könnte man auf die letzten 10 Jahre ausdehnen, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob die Kisten auch 2008 schon Elitebook hießen).


----------



## seahawk (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop ca 350€*

Evtl.

Lenovo Notebook #5647: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## fotoman (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop ca 350€*



seahawk schrieb:


> Evtl.
> 
> Lenovo Notebook #5647: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


Und was bekommt man dann für ein Gerät?
Lenovo V110 mit Pentium N4200 (wie unter "Technische Details" angegeben) oder eine V110 mit Pentium Silver N5000 (wie im Titel angegeben)? Oder vieleicht sogar einen V130, weil Geizhals keinen V110 mit N5000 und 15,6" Display kennt? Der mit Pentium Silver N5000 mag ja noch akzeptabel sein.

Wenn es 8 GB Ram und/oder 256GB SSD sein müssn, würde ich eher 20 Euro drauflegen, den V110 mit Pentium Gold 4415U von einem mir vertrauenswürdigen Händler kaufen und Win 10 selber installieren
Lenovo V110-15IKB, Pentium Gold 4415U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (80TH0020GE) ab €' '358,66 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Den kann man unter Windows bei Bedarf mit 150% Skalierung laufen lassen.

Oder man nimmt sowas (so lange er für 320€ verfügbar ist)
Lenovo V320-17IKB, Pentium Gold 4415U, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD ab €' '319 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
und nutzt Linux.


----------

